
Manhattan's Secret Payphone Graveyard - at-fates-hands
http://gothamist.com/2013/06/17/photos_did_you_know_that_theres_a_p.php#photo-1
======
at-fates-hands
I remember when I was just getting into Phreaking and owning a real payphone
from Ma-Bell was like the holy grail for me.

------
th0ma5
I immediately thought of how gross these things must be, but I have no idea.

I would hope that police call buttons or something of the sort replaces these
things, but I'm guessing not. I guess also a lot of Manhattan has been
gentrified such that they can rely on victims to probably have or know someone
with a cellphone?

------
jack-r-abbit
I'm wondering if there is any significance in that they are almost all just
the housing and not the actual phone part. The few shots there have some
overlap in number of housings and I can see only three that have the phone
parts. I wonder what lands a payphone in this lot.

------
e3pi
2600's Valhalla

------
jerrya
"EXTERMINATE" \-- Dialek.

